# Can you share your Rowdy grand kids with me?



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 12, 2008)

I would like to see what his bloodline holds as a grand foal. Still,,, long legs, and refinement? I know 50% is still the dam. Just wondering though. Thanks!


----------



## Jill (Jun 12, 2008)

In case this helps, I don't have any grand kids, but have two great grand kids (Reflection offspring) and two great-great grand kids, Reflection grand kids. I think they are pretty refined and nice




I specifically bought "Monkey" because I love the results of my Reflection daughter with Buckeroo stallions, and have many Buckeroo mares -- so now a male version of her in a way, I hope





*[SIZE=12pt]Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope, a/k/a “Hope”[/SIZE]*

2002 33.5” AMHA/AMHR Silver Dapple with Sabino mare – Halter Grand Champion – Daughter of Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection









[SIZE=12pt]*Cross Countrys Brass Monkey, a/k/a “Monkey"*[/SIZE]

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Blaze Faced, Blue Eyed, Buckskin Show Colt – -- Expected To Mature @ 31”

Sired By Cross Country Rowdys Reflection, Sire of National Grand Champions – Son of Lazy “N” Redboy and Grandson of Rowdy









*[SIZE=12pt]Harrells Flirting With Perfection, a/k/a “Flirt”[/SIZE]*

2006 AMHA/AMHR Silver Buckskin Show Filly – Halter Champion

Rowdy and Buckeroo breeding (Daughter of Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow, Granddaughter of Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection)









(out of Hope, above)

[SIZE=12pt]*Whinny For Me's Dun Buckin Around, a/k/a "Ducky"*[/SIZE]

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Show Colt – Dark Bay Dun / Expected to Grey -- Expected To Mature @ 33”

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion), out of Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope (Halter Gr Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, Rowdy, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King









(out of Hope, above)


----------



## Songcatcher (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is my Rowdy grandson, sired by Night Rider, McSperitts Rowdy Night Image, 29 inches, LWO positive.


----------



## faithfarm (Jun 12, 2008)

This is my Rowdy grandson, by NFC Remarkable Rowdy. He is LWO positive






This is my Rowdy great grandson, 2X Reserve World Grand Champion, 5X World Champion by La Vista Remarkable DWB, who was also sired by NFC Remarkable Rowdy.


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 12, 2008)

We have quite a bit of Rowdy breeding in our herd, including our gelding SRF Masters Touch who is 3/8 Rowdy by blood. He is the black and white jumper in the rotating avatar. The "gray" is a Rowdy great grand-daughter (Red Boy grand-daughter) out of a Blue Boy bred mare. She is LWO+, from Rowdy I am sure. Our stallion, Buckshot, is a Ramblin Starbuck grandson, so another Rowdy great-grandson, out of a National Champion BOB grand-daughter, so Buckeroo on the other side. (He is LWO-). Sox (B/W mare in vertical shot) and Ruby (driving) also have Rowdy blood. More and better photos on our website (link below). If you do breed to a Rowdy-bred stallion (or mare) please check for LWO! He tends to pass that down along with other fine attributes.


----------



## Contessa (Jun 12, 2008)

The filly in my avatar is a Rowdy great grandaughter out of Garners Rowdy Calvary by NFC Rowdys Litigator


----------



## Bluewater Minis (Jun 12, 2008)

We love the long legs generally passed down through the Rowdy lines. Here's our Rowdy grandson (through Lazy N Redboy)...Cross Country Sharp Dressed Man






And here is his latest foal, Bluewaters Lady Firefly, born 6/6/08 and shown here just hours after foaling. You can see her legs go on forever, although she only measures ~ 19".






We also have a Rowdy great-grandson (also through Lazy N Redboy). Cross Country Cowboy Cadillac is a multiple AMHA Top Ten winner (including one Top 5). We are expecting his first foal any day and can hardly wait.


----------



## Erica (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is my Rowdy Grandson (also a Rowdy great-grandson)

Cross country Take My Breath Away..........son and grandson of Lazy N Redboy

He is Res. National Champion and HOF











Just Some of his foals......(first crop was just 07)

Erica's Total KnockOut











Erica's Taking on Heirs











Erica's Knock U Out






Erica's Taken' My Turn






Erica's Too Much to Touch






and then a Taker filly from this year out of a Redboy daughter (Rowdy Grandaughter)

Erica's Take Me To the Top - so she's heavily rowdy bred






Then I have several Rowdy bred mares...........daughter, grandaughters, and great grandaughters.


----------



## wpsellwood (Jun 12, 2008)

What beautiful horses! Apparently he passes his genes on down the line,

Here are our Rowdy bred horses, Great grand kids

Firewaters Calisto of Olympus 26.75"






His full sister H&HS Arielle of Olympus 2975"






Firewaters Isidora of Olympus 31"






H&HS Kore of Olympus 32"


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

I have 2 great granddaughters





Here is Rowbuck Bequest of Broadway:











And...Spirit Thunders Miz Annie who actually is a daughter of Bluewater Minis' stallion Cross Country Sharp Dressed Man:






Tracy


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone! The stallion I am looking to possibly breed to is Rowdy's Champion and he has nice leg length to back length, and a nice neck. Again, thanks for sharing!


----------



## whimsical (Jun 12, 2008)

This is my mare that is a great-granddaughter on top and bottom.

I think she has all the look of Rowdy.






She has nice long legs, good length of neck.

I hope your cross gives you what you are looking for.


----------



## anyssapark (Jun 12, 2008)

This is my Rowdy grandson "La Vista Rowdy Remark". He's by NFC Remarkables Remarkable who is a Remarkable Rowdy son. I just love my boy


----------



## Bozley (Jun 12, 2008)

DSB Calamity Jane (aka Cami) is a great grand-daughter of Rowdy.






Sue


----------



## [email protected] River (Jun 12, 2008)

> Thank you everyone! The stallion I am looking to possibly breed to is Rowdy's Champion and he has nice leg length to back length, and a nice neck. Again, thanks for sharing!


Rowdy's Champion is a BEAUTIFUL horse!!! My father owned him for a while, and then put him in the World Show Sale, where Betty Kennedy bought him. He was always a farm favorite and one of the most proud horses that we have ever had. His deep chestnut coat was to die for!!! Plus, He has quite the show record on him!!!

One of our breeding stallions is sired by Champion, SRF Revelation. I do not have any photos of him, but he looks a lot like his sire.

Revelation gave me my World Top Ten Country horse and AMHR multiple Top Ten Single Pleasure horse, SRF Silhouette. She is being shown in Roadster this year.






He also gave me my current driving project, SRF Revelette.






We LOVE the Rowdy bloodline and have a ton of Grandkids and great grandkids of his at our farm. Most of my show horses are Rowdy-bred. We have a bunch of them on our website, so please take a look at it.


----------



## maplegum (Jun 12, 2008)

Bluewater Minis said:


> We love the long legs generally passed down through the Rowdy lines. Here's our Rowdy grandson (through Lazy N Redboy)...Cross Country Sharp Dressed Man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Jun 13, 2008)

Here is a stallion that will be here for a couple of years, Sired by NFC Stylish Conclusion

I don't have any good pictures yet, but will by this weekend!

Gage


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 13, 2008)

This is my Rowdy Grandaughter. Sadly, not breedable...

but proving to be an outstanding driving horse










This is Little John,,, He's a Call Me sSir grandson..Redboy, Rowdy..

I guess he's a great grandson of Rowdy










SO that makes Safari a great, great grandson!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone,,,,

I am impressed. I think this will be an excellent cross for my mare. Your horses have points that I want to keep adding to my herd.

I appreciate the time you guys took!


----------



## seahorse (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a great grandson of Rowdy



(his sire is Reflection)

Pictured here when he was around 13 months old.


----------



## streaker (Jun 14, 2008)

Here are a couple of pictures of a our grandaughters of Rowdy...

Boogie all 27.75" of her....












Gold Fever


----------

